# Firefox 3.1 beta 1 now available for download



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Read about it here! 

Peace...


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

I am already a little disappointed with 3.0.3 because of no practical improvements for the general user but funny and almost criptic bookmarks and historial's behaviours, as when compared with straighlty more friendly "2". The trouble with people like me, who are more than a little obsessive, is one wishes to install the last issues arround. Big trouble with most nice Mozilla is always its slow starting. The day it might become similar to IE in that perspective, it will be the day or real improvement. Many thanks and greetings. A friendly comment related with "peace...": Somebody said, I do not know if right or not, that "very few people survive to war, but nobody, to peace"... (its a metaphor, but most interesting one...)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Firefox 3.0.3 is just a bugfix release in the 3.0.x line of Firefox browsers. Are you disappointed with Firefox 3.0.3 specifically or are you disappointed with Firefox 3.x not offering "practical improvements" over Firefox 1.x or Firefox 2.x browsers?

Here is a list of Firefox 3.x features, some of which I think are a practical improvement over Firefox 1.x and 2.x even though not all (or maybe any) will be of interest or use to everyone.

With regard to your friendly comment, my use of "Peace..." actually comes from a song I used to listen to when I was younger. 

Peace...


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

I am a little disappointed with an application that at update it, results in new learning how to manage historial and bookmarks (my current bookmark list is like a sausage); I know that that's an issue secondary of my lack of knowing about the new *3-0-3*; but even as that, is an inconvenient for "just" an MD. I like very much Mozilla, and I currently use it, even when I am in a rush of time and should choose IE. But I think I will go back to 2. With respect to "peace", forget it and forgive me, it's nice to keep young, for some people and I feel it's good indeed. On the contrary, I was born, let us say, old; then I am very happy being old and enjoying the proper perspective not dreaming too much. It's a pleasure to talk with you. Greetings and thanks.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I sticking with Google Chrome as Ebay is supporting Google Chrome now and im waiting for their fixes with www.king.com and also Yahoo Mail as they are not compaitable with it.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

As one might expect, it looks like the 3.1 release doesn't offer any major changes for the casual user. I wonder if they're worried about keeping up with Google Chrome now.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

I think I was wrongly notified. I have nothing to do in this matter. Friendly greetings for everybody.


----------

